

Lessons Learned Taking Parental Leave as a Solo Entrepreneur - rwalling
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/07/15/how-to-take-parental-leave-as-a-solo-entrepreneur/

======
petercooper
I ended up taking three _months_ off (after thinking it might only need a
couple of weeks!) and even then it was hard work getting a good schedule back
due to everything that needed doing. Having a baby is hard work, especially
when you take on an equal share of the work (or more in the first six weeks
for me - the wife had to have a C section and all housework/transport/carrying
baby about was my pleasure).

As a work-at-home type, it was only after about four months that things
clicked into place. I work till about 7am dealing with the baby's
feeds/changes overnight (only one of these now at 9 months, but it used to be
2 - 3 times) then sleep till early afternoon.

~~~
s3graham
Uh oh, we're at week two now, in what sounds like a very similar situation. I
was hoping I could do a decent amount of work by 4-6 weeks. 12+ weeks of
feeling crazy/no work is going to be tough. Well... fingers crossed I guess.

~~~
axod
It's pretty fun though. You get a lot more time when you're _forced_ to just
think. Which means when you do get a spare moment to work, you're pretty
efficient because you've already worked everything out in your head...

That was my experience anyway :)

------
gacba
New parentage and development are a rough combination. I'm on #3 and while the
routine is more familiar, the workload increases almost exponentially with
each new one, especially when they're spaced close (<18 months apart)
together. It will improve, but the OP's ruthless time management tips will
serve him and any new parent well.

------
johnrob
And I thought my day job got in the way...

------
kirpekar
Congratulations!

That's all.

